# Looking for a Pentax 645N



## Drizzt321 (Mar 8, 2014)

So, since there's no real buy/sell forum, I'm putting a shout out here that I'm looking to buy a Pentax 645N. Preferably with 120 back & lens. Right now things are a bit pricey on ebay (along with the potential risk) and Keh.com doesn't have really much in the way of bodies & B&H has them, but at even a small premium over Ebay I'm still hoping to find something cheaper. Anyone?


----------

